# Svd Vs Mvp



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

@BhavZ asked for a comparison on my two favorite set ups...

The iTaste MVP with an Aspire Nautilus and the iTaste SVD also with a Aspire Nautilus tank.




From a *comfort *(holding) point of view there isn't much in it and if I have to choose then maybe the SVD wins slightly.

*Weight *wise there is actually very little in it... the SVD weighs in at 170g and the MVP 158g.

*Looks *wise I would have to say the SVD wins with it's light saber look... but the smart alecs always make a reference to a dildo. But I think that is just jealousy talking.

*Battery *wise the MVP wins but with the SVD I have 4 x 18650's

*Taste *wise with the Nautilus... no discernible difference.

*Workmanship*. The MVP wins.

*Stability* on a flat surface. Both won't roll of a table onto a floor so that's a win for both!

*Carrying *in your pocket. The MVP wins because it's not as heavy and doesn't protrude from the pocket.

*Functionality *of the buttons and menu settings. The MVP wins hands down... a lot easier to use and it has the puff counter which I like. I also don't get the odd dry fire and button confusion I get with the SVD. The SVD loses points here.

*My personal preference? *Almost impossible to call... I really can't choose between the two because I like the look of the SVD and the fact that I can carry 4 spare batteries... but then again MVP menu and buttons behave flawlessly and has an awesome battery life. If you force me to call it then I would have to go on perceived workmanship and functionality and the MVP wins. 

*SVD - 8,8 out of 10
MVP - 9,2 out of 10*

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

Damn! Thanks for the review. And if memory serves then the MVP is cheaper as well?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Damn! Thanks for the review. And if memory serves then the MVP is cheaper as well?



It is if you include a battery with the SVD... and even more so if you include the batter charger! The MVP comes with it's own cable for charging.

SVD - R750 Plus R100 for a battery and then R250 for a charger.
MVP - R760


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Thanks @Rob Fisher for the review. I really really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is if you include a battery with the SVD... and even more so if you include the batter charger! The MVP comes with it's own cable for charging.
> 
> SVD - R750 Plus R100 for a battery and then R250 for a charger.
> MVP - R760


Jip. I bought my SVD last week Friday. I do like the Lightsaber look though so i'm still happy. Thanks for the info. Have a Vapey day


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Jip. I bought my SVD last week Friday. I do like the Lightsaber look though so i'm still happy. Thanks for the info. Have a Vapey day



I hope you have a Nautilus on top of it?


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope you have a Nautilus on top of it?


Nope, KayFun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Nope, KayFun!



Ahhhh a rebuildable... I'm not there yet...


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh a rebuildable... I'm not there yet...


It is awesome! And the cotton makes a huge difference in the taste.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Reinhardt said:


> It is awesome! And the cotton makes a huge difference in the taste.



Are they available locally?


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

Also to consider is that the SVD can go to 15 W as opposed to the 11 W of the MVP, if that is important to you. Here is a good review video of the Nautilus vs the Kanger Aerotank as posted by @Hein510 - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/protank-2-mini-disappointment.1021/page-4#post-19250

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are they available locally?


Not yet. Vape King is getting some in 15 days or so. I got mine from Cape Vapes on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Also to consider is that the SVD can go to 15 W as opposed to the 11 W of the MVP, if that is important to you.



I was wondering about that... I never ever go that high because my juices seem burnt? Is this power needed for the coil making lunatics?


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was wondering about that... I never ever go that high because my juices seem burnt? Is this power needed for the coil making lunatics?


Indeed. I have a single micro coil setup at the moment and Vaping at 10w and it changes the climate every time i go vape. Lol. 
I did have a double barrel before and had to push it up a bit as it took longer to start glowing red

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Yes from @Cape vaping supplies

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Whilst on the topic of SVD, can one use the 2600mah Samsung 18650 unprotected battery in an SVD?


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Whilst on the topic of SVD, can one use the 2600mah Samsung 18650 unprotected battery in an SVD?


yes , it has it's own protection

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (26/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Whilst on the topic of SVD, can one use the 2600mah Samsung 18650 unprotected battery in an SVD?



Yes you can, the SVD has protection built in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Thanks guys


----------



## vaalboy (26/2/14)

Nice review Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Loved your review Rob! Well done. 
I also have the SVD and MVP and I agree with your comments 

However, Mathee's point about power is important for those who need higher power. For example, i am using the SVD on my IGO-L with a microcoil and cotton at 12.5 watts. Max current draw is also an issue. Not sure of the exact max amps on the SVD but I assume its higher than the MVP. 

So in my opinion, when vaping tanks like the PT2mini or similar I agree with Rob, i prefer the MVP. But for higher power applications, the SVD is required. I also really like both devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> *SVD - 8,8 out of 10
> MVP - 9,2 out of 10*



OK here is a question? If I rate the MVP higher than the SVD why do I use my SVD 95% of the time even with it's very annoying switching off hassle?

I have put my Menthol Ice onto the MVP to see if it makes a difference...


----------



## Rex Smit (3/3/14)

good thing you rated the MVP better...otherwise i might have some internal struggle going on...since i ordered the MVP from gizmo over the weekend...will be arriving tomorrow...very exited


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> good thing you rated the MVP better...otherwise i might have some internal struggle going on...since i ordered the MVP from gizmo over the weekend...will be arriving tomorrow...very exited



You will enjoy it Rex... I switched my Nautilus with VM Menthol and that's why I was using the SVD so much... the MVP just works and no irritating issues!


----------



## BhavZ (3/3/14)

What is this switching off issue you are referring too?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> What is this switching off issue you are referring too?



The SVD has a bug of sorts and all of a sudden you will press the button and nothing will happen... so you press 5 times and it will turn back on... and sometimes it will turn off and it was on all the time. It tends to happen more when it's been in your pocket or you are holding it and say driving... sitting at your desk and putting it down between sucks seems to help. When I first got my SVD I thought it was faulty and sent it back to the supplier (who replaced it right away no questions asked) but it was a combination of a faulty battery and the on off phenomenon.

I thought I was alone with this but others have confirmed they experience it as well. Other than that it is an awesome device. But I'm looking for a Mod that will replace it that doesn't have the issue and has a better and more intuitive menu system. I researched the ProVari but that seems to only be VV and not VW... also it has a one button system that seems clunky. The 134 looks like it has potential...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The SVD has a bug of sorts and all of a sudden you will press the button and nothing will happen... so you press 5 times and it will turn back on... and sometimes it will turn off and it was on all the time. It tends to happen more when it's been in your pocket or you are holding it and say driving... sitting at your desk and putting it down between sucks seems to help. When I first got my SVD I thought it was faulty and sent it back to the supplier (who replaced it right away no questions asked) but it was a combination of a faulty battery and the on off phenomenon.
> 
> I thought I was alone with this but others have confirmed they experience it as well. Other than that it is an awesome device. But I'm looking for a Mod that will replace it that doesn't have the issue and has a better and more intuitive menu system. I researched the ProVari but that seems to only be VV and not VW... also it has a one button system that seems clunky. The 134 looks like it has potential...



Ah I now know what you are talking about, it switched off once on me but that was because it was standing for a while when I was using another device, havent experienced it since then probably cause when I use it I dont put it down till the battery is flat.

The only thing with the 134 is that the VW system is has specific wattages and cannot step up like the SVD or MVP does which kinda sucks cause for example the 134 goes from 11w to 12w but you cannot adjust it to 11.5w.

Just my opinion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> The only thing with the 134 is that the VW system is has specific wattages and cannot step up like the SVD or MVP does which kinda sucks cause for example the 134 goes from 11w to 12w but you cannot adjust it to 11.5w.



Thanks @BhavZ! I'll keep searching for the perfect Mod... right now the best is the MVP because it just works and has a good battery life. I like the SVD because I can carry spare batteries around. There is bound to be a perfect 18650 device on the horizon soon!


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @BhavZ! I'll keep searching for the perfect Mod... right now the best is the MVP because it just works and has a good battery life. I like the SVD because I can carry spare batteries around. There is bound to be a perfect 18650 device on the horizon soon!



I am sure as the technology develops one will even be able to design a custom mod on order, i want the following features and bam, put together and shipped to the customer.

But for now I must admit I am more than happy with my SVD, the only thing missing is a decent RTA (even and RBA) to go with it.. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I am sure as the technology develops one will even be able to design a custom mod on order, i want the following features and bam, put together and shipped to the customer.
> 
> But for now I must admit I am more than happy with my SVD, the only thing missing is a decent RTA (even and RBA) to go with it.. Any one have any suggestions?


The Kayfun Lite Plus or Russian 91 % does well on the SVD.


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The Kayfun Lite Plus or Russian 91 % does well on the SVD.



Thanks @Matthee 

Any opinion on the Trident as a first dripper?


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Matthee
> 
> Any opinion on the Trident as a first dripper?



That was my first dripper and is still my only one. Its easy to setup can be used in dual coil or single coil mode. Has airflow options. Have a look at the iGo's to. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

I use the iGO-L on my SVD at 12.5 watts and it works like a champ

Vapeking is bringing in some new kit soon and take a look also at the IGO-W. I believe it is good and it has holes in the posts i think, so easier to build


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Matthee
> 
> Any opinion on the Trident as a first dripper?


Have not used a Trident so cannot say, but from reports on this forum, and as @Gazzacpt says above, it is a good dripper. I have only been using the Igo-L, which is a solid dripper.


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The SVD has a bug of sorts and all of a sudden you will press the button and nothing will happen... so you press 5 times and it will turn back on... and sometimes it will turn off and it was on all the time. It tends to happen more when it's been in your pocket or you are holding it and say driving... sitting at your desk and putting it down between sucks seems to help. When I first got my SVD I thought it was faulty and sent it back to the supplier (who replaced it right away no questions asked) but it was a combination of a faulty battery and the on off phenomenon.
> 
> I thought I was alone with this but others have confirmed they experience it as well. Other than that it is an awesome device. But I'm looking for a Mod that will replace it that doesn't have the issue and has a better and more intuitive menu system. I researched the ProVari but that seems to only be VV and not VW... also it has a one button system that seems clunky. The 134 looks like it has potential...



Hi @Rob Fisher , my SVD has only switched off on me once or twice that I can recall. But then again, i dont use it as much as you. I only use it for dripping a few times a day, not as my main continuous vaping device. It also stays at home.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

OK after a few weeks of playing with both there is little doubt that for my application the MVP is far superior to the SVD... the switching off issue is just so irritating. The MVP is simply perfect for what it was built for.

So the search is on for a better 18650 device!


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The Kayfun Lite Plus or Russian 91 % does well on the SVD.



ive got this setup, and it is nothing short of AWESOME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK after a few weeks of playing with both there is little doubt that for my application the MVP is far superior to the SVD... the switching off issue is just so irritating. The MVP is simply perfect for what it was built for.
> 
> So the search is on for a better 18650 device!



@Rob Fisher mine is doing it a lot less now.

i think what could be the issue is maybe the svd has some sort of memory function when pushing the fire button.

so for example if you push it for less than 2 seconds, that counts as a one push out of the 3 to switch it off, and so on.

- this is just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

Riaz said:


> @Rob Fisher mine is doing it a lot less now.
> 
> i think what could be the issue is maybe the svd has some sort of memory function when pushing the fire button.
> 
> ...



Sometimes mine behaves fine for a few hours and then it gets it's tits in a tangle and does it multiple times in quick succession... bottom line is I have fought with this device from the moment I got it... I even returned the first one because I thought it was faulty. 

But I think your theory is right and maybe the way I use it exacerbates the problem.


----------



## andro (6/3/14)

As soon as im back i will order a svd first. Always been interested in one


----------



## Hein510 (6/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks @Matthee
> 
> Any opinion on the Trident as a first dripper?


cant go wrong with the trident as a start up RDA! works flawlessly! easy to use, except the screw tops, theres no warning when you unscrew so they tend to fall out when unscrewing, always work on a surface where when a screw falls it cant bounce off a table under something! Switched to the RSST and thats also super easy to recoil and set up!


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Also the IGO-L has been good to me as my first dripper. No holes in the posts but not that difficult to get the coil under the screw. 

VapeKing is bringing in some new stuff soon. An original IGO-W I think - with holes in the posts. I am keen for that.


----------

